
Show HN: I wrote a VM and Compiler for a small language in Go - madrafi
https://github.com/actuallyachraf/monkey-giggle
======
stevekemp
Looks good, you might compare to this implementation of Monkey with a bunch of
extensions (such as "objects", regular expressions, and a standard-library
written in the language itself):

[https://github.com/skx/monkey/](https://github.com/skx/monkey/)

A similar idea allows embedded usage of a scripting language, as a filter:

[https://github.com/skx/evalfilter/](https://github.com/skx/evalfilter/)

Of course it gets addictive writing little languages, so you'll probably want
to have fun and try making more! I went with BASIC:

[https://github.com/skx/gobasic](https://github.com/skx/gobasic)

But then you start thinking about assembly language:

[https://github.com/skx/math-compiler](https://github.com/skx/math-compiler)

------
madrafi
I recently took time to dive into compilers and programming languages by
reading Thorsten Bell's excellent books, and this is what came out !

